

Everything is terrible - braco_alva
http://www.jwz.org/blog/2013/06/everything-is-terrible-2/

======
zht
this is blogspam of a reddit post. link to original reddit post here:

[http://www.reddit.com/r/changemyview/comments/1fv4r6/i_belie...](http://www.reddit.com/r/changemyview/comments/1fv4r6/i_believe_the_government_should_be_allowed_to/caeb3pl)

~~~
braco_alva
Sorry, that blog it is not mine, I just stumbled upon the post and thought it
was interesting, didn't know it wasn't the original source.

------
EugeneOZ
colors in blog are terrible too.

